# Green board, Blue board, backer board??



## ddougee (Sep 20, 2007)

Can some of you pros out there give me some insight on how to prep shower walls to be tiled? I always read that a cement backer board is the way to go. But yet every time I walk into a new home under construction by a variety of builders, they are using green board or blue board under the tile. What is the deal??? I am in Maryland.


----------



## stoneplanking (Mar 20, 2011)

Anytime, you see someone trying to apply tile in a wet area to paper it is wrong, just call the Pros:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

